# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  преданные в г. Александров

## Никита Кононенко

Харе Кришна!

Мы живем в районе г. Александров (100 км от МКАД в ярославском направлении). Будем рады общению, если кто-то еще живет или планирует 
жить в наших краях.
8(925)802-4-108
Нарад Муни дас

----------

